# i won, i won



## jon2thefish (May 5, 2007)

ali i bet ya in getting baby CRS first hehe


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

well i beat you on the cherrys, i just need t6o start breeding rays now lol


----------



## jon2thefish (May 5, 2007)

your well outta ya league, where is comes to flying saucer fish lol. i tried openin an account to post some ray pics, but i'll be bugged if i could sort it out.

My marble angels ate thier eggs again, but the amazons are still guarding


----------



## jon2thefish (May 5, 2007)

u recal that woman that came in with a 'National geographic tank? another women with a kid came in today having bought one.


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

yep i remember


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

they should not be sold for fish they are c**p


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

i can show you how to post your pics, men hopeless lol


----------



## jon2thefish (May 5, 2007)

lol thos magnifing glasses are cool tho, shes hadnt even set it up, came in for 2 zebra danios and 2 white clouds, i sent her off with a fluval fish keeping guide and my card instead. Her kid wasnt very happy. i bet she goes to pets @ home for um. but you may surpirse me and come back for the filter


----------



## jon2thefish (May 5, 2007)

wicked i've tried putting one of the leos as my aviator, but it keeps saying the pics too big...what ya recon if i move further away and take the pic, will it work then lmao


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

not sure but will work on it


----------



## jon2thefish (May 5, 2007)

lol u nana


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

tell oyu what we can shrink the ray and then take a pic that mould work lol


----------



## jon2thefish (May 5, 2007)

you been drinking? where's mine? :lol2:, i could just find a fish louse and colour it with a black felt tip and take a pic of that hehe


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

only drinking tea honest


----------



## jon2thefish (May 5, 2007)

oh forget it then i'm not calling in for a cup of Tescos finest. I just placed my hand into the diamond tank just to see if a baby suddenly appear, but no chance. so its one all @ the mo.


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

yep but i will beat you on the diamonds wait and see, so i wont need to make coffee or listen to you being a bad influence on the kids great lol


----------



## jon2thefish (May 5, 2007)

bad influence!!??!!, thos kids have learnt alot from me, amongest other things how to cut coke correctly :mf_dribble:...... did u see me suggesting to a fella fish keeper adding some more congo tetras to his tank, wel i placed 9 males in the display tank today and 5 Apollo sharks in as well, bit more of alively tank than the cherry and pentazona barbs, how they doing with you?


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

they are doing fab tanks looking great just need 50 or so neons now lol


----------



## jon2thefish (May 5, 2007)

i know someone who should be able to get u some discount on a few neons, oi hint, hint pentazona barbs aka five banded barbs aka still belong to me!! hint, hint


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

hints not needed, i just need a head count and then talk nicely to the manager for a good price:lol2:


----------



## goose221 (May 6, 2007)

u guys having a nice lil chat?!


----------



## jon2thefish (May 5, 2007)

<<< singing, i've got a feeling, a-feeling deep inside oh yeah, still no baby diamonds an now my amazon angels have eaten their eggs or maybe theyve hatched, cant see any wrigglers anywhere tho


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

my angels ate my cory eggs today


----------



## jon2thefish (May 5, 2007)

scrambled or frrrrry--ied? :lol2:


----------



## jon2thefish (May 5, 2007)

Thats a shame first time isnt it for the cories? what species bronzes?...can i have them ... Trevor came in this morning, get this he was having dizzy spells from his ear infection, and said it was bringing on his 'IBS', i had to keep a straight face. I mean what could i say. I told him to go home if he was that ill, but he said he'd managed. My god you should of seen some of his bag typing. :lol2:


----------



## jon2thefish (May 5, 2007)

ali i got my sparsholt work experience lad startin tomorrow, i'll get him to do all the great jobs, any suggestions?


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

in this tank yes and was the bronze one fat female being chased by 2 males whilst she was holding fins full of eggs, and no you cant have these ones lol ,is trevor meant to be working tomorrow god that should be fun, i will come and give him a lesson in tying bags, you got that uni bloke in also is it tomorrow he starts work experience


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

he better be good and making coffee, dusting tanks(god they need it you can tell me not there now lol)algee cleaning, sweeping,


----------



## jon2thefish (May 5, 2007)

pmsl i no longer need to put up laminated signs, i just write the prices in the dust


----------



## jon2thefish (May 5, 2007)

Tell me something can i get into trouble for going off subjects in this forum? As from evidence i seem to be doing it quite a bit hehehe


----------



## jon2thefish (May 5, 2007)

Bloody customers, trying to teach me how to suck eggs.... ive had this bloke in with a Hozelock vorton 27000 uv, said it was leaking, told me if he didnt have a replacement straight away his fish would start dying. Would he believe me his Uv was a clarifier and not a steralizer.. oooohhhh no.

Guess my ray systems gonna die i havnt had my 'steralizer' uv working for nearly 2 months now lol. The pond season can be fun as well as manic.... ali is the kettle on?


----------



## kevaldo (May 27, 2007)

Alrite Jon, dont you just pop up everywhere......

Kev ( Stingray Kev )


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

yes he gets around a bit :lol2:


----------



## jon2thefish (May 5, 2007)

shut up ali, Kev m8 good lord if i didnt know better your bloody stalking m8.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

get msn messenger? lmao wouldnt it be easier? you two just chatting away!


----------



## jon2thefish (May 5, 2007)

msn!!, you mad???, he'd never leave me alone. Hey, will you be my friend?, KeeeeeeorahHHHHHH!!!!!! i used to love that advert, i should c if i can down load that video.....remember how it went 'i'll be your dog'....Nobodies got a clue what i'm on about....i like toast.


----------



## Doogerie (Jul 6, 2007)

alistu said:


> well i beat you on the cherrys, i just need t6o start breeding rays now lol


I would love a ray fish in an aqureum in Cals tha y hava touch tank wit stuff like sea breem and some knd of flay fish but the best thing in there are the stickelback rays thay come right up to the tank edge and almosy hump up to you so you can stoke them thay seem to love it.


----------



## jon2thefish (May 5, 2007)

That sounds cool dooog, whateva u do, dont get ants, i forked out 95 euros for 2 tanks and the ants, and all theyve done for the last 2 days is sit in their test tube, hell i could of bought some leopard geckos with that money


----------

